# Closed reduction and application of long arm cast



## Trendale (Jun 9, 2009)

Hello,
Can someone help find the appropriate code for the following report?: 

( it is both bones, I just was unsure if the physician would have to specify proximal/distal in order to determine the code.)

Preop DX: Both Bone forearm FX of LT arm.

Name of op: Closed reduction under anesthesia and application of long-arm cast, left arm.

Op Report: The patient was kept on his emergency room strectcher and was manipulated to an anatomic reduction. This was checked in all planes on the image intensifier. After Satisfactory reduction was achieved then a long arm cast was applied. The cast was well molded. 

Also I believe the cast is included.
Thanks!


----------



## Bella Cullen (Jun 9, 2009)

I think it will be 25600, but what is the dx?


----------



## faithvo (Jun 9, 2009)

If the Distal radius/ulna was reduced it should be 25605, however if it was the radius/ulna Shaft then 25565 would be the proper code.  Typically when my docs state "both bones fx" they are referring to the shaft but I would definitely check with the physician.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Trendale (Jun 9, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi,
That is the code I was thinking to use as well. The Dx is 813.80 FX forearm. The Doc does not specify which bone/proximal or distal. He just says both bones. so I gave it 813.80 NEC. Thanks!


----------



## Bella Cullen (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah I would go with 25605 seeing doc manipulated fx. But you should double check with the doc just to make sure this is a distal fx.


----------



## mbort (Jun 10, 2009)

I would definitely get clarification from the doc.  there are two many selections to assume this one.


----------

